

Formspring prank story plagues Twitter - sstrudeau
http://www.inquisitr.com/66425/formspring-to-reveal-users-private-data/

======
sstrudeau
We use Formspring for our business so when we saw this story floating around
on Twitter we got worried until we noticed the telltale signs of the prank.
This was the only story I could find on Google News about it.

------
sstrudeau
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1187327>

